# ibookG4 no power charging



## fareedbaksh (Oct 19, 2008)

my 12 inch iBook G4 will not accept charge from ac power cord.. nor will it charge the NEW apple battery just bought from Apple store Oct. 2008... it will boot up to desktop with the new battery--but -- when the battery runs out--- she's DEAD-- : ( i then can take the battery and "charge it up" in another ibook-- then pop it back into the previous ibook-- and it will run fine until the juice dies... 

charging cable will illuminate amber-orange for a 40 min--- then it goes black--- NO AC CHARGE ICON APPEARS ON DESKTOP while running? any ideas? i now think that i didnt need to buy a new battery?

thanks for ANY help Mac Community!!!


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like the DC inboard is messed up. you'll need it replaced.

if you don't want to pay for getting it fixed you can try getting a new charger. if that doesn't work, it's for sure your dc inboard.


----------



## fareedbaksh (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks--- thats what apple store in NJ told me-- apple is comping me the part & labor as they mistakenly sold me a new battery


----------

